# VW Passat Variant 2007 - Brazilian Install



## Vigarisa (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey guys,

After 4 years from my last install, I present you my new project.

It's work in progress but I'll keep you updated.

Install and design is being done by my good friend Leandro Paganini

For those of you that would like to see more of his work:
Leandro Paganini DESIGN - Wall | Facebook











*HU - *
Denon DCT-Z1










*Amp Stereo - *
Focal Dual Monitor Limited Edition
2x 200 RMS @4 ohms, dual mono. 
DSP Eq, x-over, TA

*Amp Mono - *
Focal Dual Monitor
1x800 RMS @4 ohms











*Speakers -* 
Tweeter Focal Utopia Be
Midbass Focal Polyglass 165 V30
Subwoofers Focal Polyglass 21v2 (x4)




























*Install - *
Interconnect RCA - Audioquest Black Mamba II
Speaker - Canare 4s8
Tweeter - Nordost Flatline
2x Batcap 400
Dynamat Xtreme


----------



## Vigarisa (Dec 10, 2007)

1- Dynamat - 3 Doors





































2- Vented box - 4 Focal Polyglass 21v2


----------



## Vigarisa (Dec 10, 2007)

3- Amp Rack


----------



## Vigarisa (Dec 10, 2007)

reserved for pics


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

crap! this is why people should wait for stuff to get done and not hack it all together!


NEUMAN


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm highly jealous of your equipment! This will be a really good install to watch. Looking forward to it! 

BTW, The sub enclosure is awesome!


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Great start! Will be watching...


----------



## Vigarisa (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks guys, more to come tonite


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice start.


----------



## Vigarisa (Dec 10, 2007)

One more


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Looks like you're off to a really nice start.....


----------



## Vigarisa (Dec 10, 2007)

Here is an update

Trunk




























Utopia Be


----------



## Vigarisa (Dec 10, 2007)

A better picture of the Denon Z1 and Supra Cable for ipod integration


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

GREAT WORK!

I do hope you plan a 'how to' on those tweeters


----------



## Vigarisa (Dec 10, 2007)

These little things take a lot of time to be ready


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Interesting! I can't wait to see how these work. I have been pondering the use of the sail panels and A-pillars in my own install and have not come up with a design that works. Really curious about how they flow with the door and how solid you get them mounted.


----------



## Piotr1987 (Sep 11, 2011)

Very,very,very nice! Beautiful Amps! I see them for the first time! Really Nice! How much this amplifiers and how old are them?


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

Looking good so far!


----------



## Vigarisa (Dec 10, 2007)

WLDock, I have the pictures of what u want to see, but the piece is still unfinished (only the coating has been applied). 




















Piotr1987, thank you! I bought these amps from a fellow here in DIYMA. One was new (the LE edition) and the other was used, but I can´t tell for how long... Retail on those is $2.8k but I paid less than that. you can find them in woofersetc.com since focal doesn´t make them anymore.

All others, thanks a lot for the support. I will continue to post pictures. Tomorrow is scheduled for audio tuning. that will take a while!


----------



## Vigarisa (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, it's almost done!


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice install and I love those tweeter pods!!!!


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Fantastic work. Very, very well done!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow this is very nice!


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Really nice install!


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

Those tweeter pods look great


----------



## gamma_ed (Jul 30, 2009)

I love these tweeter pods!!

I wish to make tweeter pods for my passat as well, and to fit in a morel supremo tweeter. The faceplate I will make much smaller. I wish someone can tell me how to make these incrediable shaped pods and what materials are being used? 

I have worked with polyester, but this looks more liquid cause the shapes are so fluid.


----------



## sweefu (Jun 26, 2011)

Very nice install, great gear. I love those amplifiers, and the boot install is tidy and very functional, but still looks impressive. Great work!


----------

